# Widow vs. RER



## 3dextremist (Sep 19, 2003)

*This is just too strange!*

I gotta say this is just too strange...us Ky. boys must know good shooting bows. I've been thinking about the same two bows. I have 2 friends who shoot PSA's and they are very sweet. I've been talking to Toby at Black Widow and thinking about going with a 62' [email protected] PSA X with the horns shaved off the riser, low wrist, which is not really low but in between a low and med. in kingwood. But...... the RER bows are every bit as nice. Great grip, small throat, and shoot like the devil. I just got a RER in today and have another 3pc curve that should be here Sat. I'll sell one and keep the pretty one. I just strung this one up and shot a group at 20 yards most compound shooters would envy, stacked 4 out of 6 arrows in the X, the other 2 were just outside in the white. I talked with Kevin at RER and I think I'm going to order a set of recurve limbs and a set of longbow limbs but I'm still not 100%. The wait time for a LXR or LX is about a year, the Black Widow boys will crank you out a beautiful PSA X in 12-14 weeks. Man this is a tough decision! I know, I haven't been much help but it's fun to know somebody else who has the same trouble as me trying to decide on two great bows. Good Luck on your quest, ~Rich~


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Unless you guys from KY want to have your own special code, how about telling the rest of us who or what "RER" stands for?

Dave


----------



## 3dextremist (Sep 19, 2003)

*Breaking the code!*

Hey Dave, don't want to hijack the thread but If you do a search type in Rivers Edge Recurves and check out the eye candy!


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jul 16, 2008)

the RER Arroyo is one of the sweetest bows on the market. You can have teh grip custom made to your hand at no charge as well. This is the best bow you can get for the price and one of the best bows period.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

3dextremist said:


> Hey Dave, don't want to hijack the thread but If you do a search type in Rivers Edge Recurves and check out the eye candy!


I was serious. "RER" didn't mean anything to me and I bet to some others as well.

As to the bows, now that I know what the name is, no thanks. Too short for my draw length.

Dave


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

The RER is a much better value and a much better performer. Kevin sometimes has stock bows so you may want to contact hiim. Personally I'd go with the RER, but I really don't like the looks of either (I'm pretty picky though).


----------



## anglingarcher (Jul 10, 2006)

Get the widow, I wasted money on about ten bows before I got mine. I will never buy another bow from another company. Get it over with and just get the widow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duktapemp (Jan 15, 2006)

*rer*

I had a widow sold it now all i shoot is rer i have 2 of his bows great people great bows friendly home town service his family is great 
I gave up on my heavy widow. rer is lighter smoother and way faster good luck whatever u buy i am sure u will enjoy


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

At last year's Compton shoot, I spent a lot of time running a new LXR through the paces. It was a 64" longbow model and pulled nice and smooth at my 32" draw length. I didn't shoot the recurve limbs, so I can't comment on them. But suffice it to say I was very impressed with the longbow model.


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Blackwidow= nice products made by nice people.

IMHO they get slammed for being a higher volume manufacturer.....have some less than stellar customers (past or present) making poor non official "ambassadors" (the nature of the beast, selling a lot of a high $ product- invariably they get some ******ed snobs who make them look unjustly bad).

I know some BW shooters who suck, who think they walk on water, because they have $$$.

I have seen how they get treated at shoots, and how others who shoot a BW get viewed through similar glasses.

Same narrow minded all inclusive folks get pretty crappy when you outshoot them, they then claim you "bought" victory, by shooting a higher $ bow than them.

What's funny is when they see you load your gear in your $2500 truck, and they load their garage sale bow (still decent but nothing expensive) in their $40K truck.

Amazingly they still see you as the snob.

So if you do get a BW, be prepared for some jealousy and shunning. Just be cool, let your shooting do your talking. Some folks are idiots, so they'd be that way really, no matter what bow you shot.

Now comes the fun part.............when they all run their mouths, outright, and behind your back, and you win the shoot. Do that a few times and things get pretty quiet :smile:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

These kinds of questions are not really very fair. How many have owned and shot both bows - some. how many have only had one or the other and Say buy that one-- likely more.

Myself I've owned and shot a number of Widows and spent a couple weeks with an RER and have a set of their limbs on one of my Bear TDs and plan to buy more. I like them both and really like the limbs but if it was just one or the other I'd have to go with a Widow but I don't think you can really go wrong with either. Randy


----------



## Two Trees (Sep 4, 2008)

I have owned both. Both bows were good shooters and felt good in my hand. That said, I no longer have the widow. I have the standard RER takedown recurve and love it. RER normally comes to the Tennessee Classic Shoot in Clarksville, TN. I highly recommend this shoot. There are normally several folks carrying widows and I have never been turned down after asking to shoot a particular bow at Trad shoots. Come down and shoot both bows and make your mind up there. Plus, they feed you real good at the shoot.


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree, shoot some bows side by side at a shoot........but understand that one may be tuned a bit better than the other, and that can play on how it feels and shoots.

A well tuned Blackwidow is indeed a sweet setup...........minimal shock, plenty of speed..........but even then they tend to draw a little different.

I happen to like that feel, some folks don't.

I also like the regular grip, and many like lower or higher ones.

So..........know what you're comparing, what the characteristics are of each and what options can be had. You want to be comparing like characteristics..............the bend in the limbs is just part of it 

FWIW I've seen quite a few bows set up incorrectly, folks running them like that........so when they get shot by another they are NOT seeing the bow's potential.

You must compare proper setups.


----------



## ronden50 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dave T said:


> Unless you guys from KY want to have your own special code, how about telling the rest of us who or what "RER" stands for?
> 
> Dave


I bought an RER bow a couple years ago at the TBOF shoot in FL. He told me that it stands for "Rivers Edge Recurve". (although I bought a longbow). He said everyone liked his recurves so much that he should make a longow, but the name did not change. By the way it's the BEST bow I've ever shoot.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Widow's are made exceptionally well. They are solid bows that take a beating. I have an older Widow that still looks in perfect condition. It has been bumped, nocked around and dragged through the woods. Any other bow in my opinion would be full of scratches and dings, not the Widow.


----------



## SaltyFly (Jan 21, 2008)

I've had both an RER Arroyo and a Widow SA. Both bows are very well built and nice to look at as far as i'm concerned. I shot both well in my opinion, but for me, I liked the widow just a bit more. Only way to really know is to shoot both the bows your looking at to see which you like the most.. If you keep an eye out on the swap boards (like on this site and tradgang) you can usually find what your looking for and try them both at discount prices, then if you want new, sell them and put the money toward your new bow.


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

I own both, I have a older MAIII and a PA V along with two Arroyo's. Either way you won't be disappointed, both RER and Black Widow will shoot the same speed wise. The grip on the arroyo is a little more comfortable for me and has a tad less weight then say the PA V. If your not hung up on a new bow, you can find both bows used on some of the trad sites for a fraction of the new cost.

RB


----------



## ronden50 (Sep 23, 2010)

Rivers Edge Recurve


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

From what I can see, the RER is about the same as a Samick with fancier wood. Risers and Limbs are almost the same on both. They shoot about the same as a Samick as well. The Black Widow is a much better bow, but you are also paying more for the better bow. I prefer the Black Widow over any other bow I have shot, in the recurves anyway.


----------



## microgun (Dec 7, 2010)

If you think an RER is the same as a samick then i wouldent take anything you had to say seriously...you are an idiot. I love how the widow cult is so blind to how much they are paying for a loud bow that stacks like cord wood


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Ya waited 4 years to say this


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Have both hanging on the shelf here. I could look it up, but as I recall RER was 8 or 10 feet faster, both compared with a Balistik, which was the fastest. BLAH, BLAH, BLAH yea I didn't do it with a shooting machine. Weights were close to the same. Widow 67, Balistik 64, and the RER 65ish. Only thing I remember about the speed was that the Balistik was 202 all shot a 2219 (600 gr arrow I think).

I talked to Sue a couple of weeks ago and she said that orders placed around then would be shipped by September. She would only guarantee this for a certain number of orders.

Bowmania


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

JParanee said:


> Ya waited 4 years to say this


Must have hit a nerve...:wink:


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

microgun said:


> If you think an RER is the same as a samick then i wouldent take anything you had to say seriously...you are an idiot. I love how the widow cult is so blind to how much they are paying for a loud bow that stacks like cord wood


+1 RER is as good as they get. Not saying it is better than a Widow but easily as good. Rod Jenkins was involved in designing the grip o the LXR and LX.


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

Dry Feather said:


> From what I can see, the RER is about the same as a Samick with fancier wood. Risers and Limbs are almost the same on both. They shoot about the same as a Samick as well. The Black Widow is a much better bow, but you are also paying more for the better bow. I prefer the Black Widow over any other bow I have shot, in the recurves anyway.


A Samick?
I've shot both and I now have an RER. They are hard to beat. The widows are really nice though. Try to shoot both and then decide if it's possible. Widow has a loyal following as well. Heck shoot a Samick as well. They make some great ilf stuff by there's really no comparing an all wooden Samick to a widow or RER.


----------



## bfisherman11 (Oct 16, 2002)

I have a very nice RER FS here on these classifieds. They really are nice bows.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2235696


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

jshperdue said:


> A Samick?
> I've shot both and I now have an RER. They are hard to beat. The widows are really nice though. Try to shoot both and then decide if it's possible. Widow has a loyal following as well. Heck shoot a Samick as well. They make some great ilf stuff by there's really no comparing an all wooden Samick to a widow or RER.


If the Samick has a set of BF Extremes on it it will smoke both


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

This bow which is made for TT by Samick will out perform my Widow in speed and smoothness by a long shot 



















Or a Titan with BF's 










I love how people put down Samick

I don't see any Black Widow limbs in the Olympics


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

six of one or half a dozen of the other is what I would suggest. they're both very, very good.


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not putting down Samick. I said they make nice ilf stuff, but it's like comparing an American muscle car to a Ferrari or a Porsche. I would take the American muscle everytime.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

jshperdue said:


> I'm not putting down Samick. I said they make nice ilf stuff, but it's like comparing an American muscle car to a Ferrari or a Porsche. I would take the American muscle everytime.


And get lapped


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

JParanee said:


> And get lapped


Haha that was good.
You have some really nice rigs. We just have different taste.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

RER is being sold.

I have no experience with RER bows but BW are legendary. Given the choice, I would go in that direction.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

jshperdue said:


> Haha that was good.
> You have some really nice rigs. We just have different taste.


I love my Widow and will never sell it 

I shot one of my biggest bucks with it 

Only playing with ya  

Sammick makes some very sweet bows try one some day ya might be surprised

Thanks for having a sense of humor


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd stick with Widow, they've been around since 1957, they ain't no one man show that when he's gone its gone...Widows resell value is second to none..and they shoot great..not the fastest but not the slowest either.


Dewayne


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

Yea I got a chuckle out of that one also 



microgun said:


> If you think an RER is the same as a samick then i wouldent take anything you had to say seriously...you are an idiot.


----------

